# AmazonEncore - The Grove - Release Day



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

It's been a while since I've been around, but I wanted to stop by and share some good news. A year ago this month I released my novel, THE GROVE, on the kindle. A lot has happened since then, thanks in large part to the support from kindle users here and on the Amazon boards. You can read about most of it here: http://johnrector.blogspot.com/.

Most recently, AmazonEncore stepped in and offered to officially publish THE GROVE. They're going to release it on November 2nd 2010, and I'm thrilled about it. Simon and Schuster bought UK/Commonwealth right to the book several months ago, but now, thanks to AmazonEncore, THE GROVE is going to be available in the US as well as the rest of the world.

One tiny downside to all this is that I have to pull the book from Amazon's website... But not quite yet. So, if you haven't picked up a copy of THE GROVE and would like to, this is the last month to do it until November. In a few weeks, all links will lead to the new Amazon pre-order site for the book.

I also want to say thank you to everyone who bought a copy of my book over the past year. Publishing on the Kindle has been an absolute blast.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Major congratz on the Amazon Encore selection. My wife was looking over my shoulder just now, saw your cover, and has declared it a good book, along with telling me a good portion of the plot. My hat off to you.

David Dalglish


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

Congratulations! That's great news


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 15, 2009)

Hooray! _The Grove_ was one of my first downloads from Kindle store!


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Congratulations!

~Donna~


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

jrector said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's been a while since I've been around, but I wanted to stop by and share some good news. A year ago this month I released my novel, THE GROVE, on the kindle. A lot has happened since then, thanks in large part to the support from kindle users here and on the Amazon boards, and just recently AmazonEncore stepped in and offered to officially publish THE GROVE. They're going to release it on November 2nd 2010, and I'm thrilled about it. Simon and Schuster bought UK/Commonwealth right to the book several months ago, but now, thanks to AmazonEncore, THE GROVE is going to be available in the US as well as the rest of the world.
> 
> ...


 Wow, major congrats to you. Sounds like a dream come true!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

That's awesome news! Congrats!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I just grabbed a sample.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I've enjoyed a lot of the Encore books. I haven't read one yet that wasn't well written. They have all been worth the time. 
I looked at your sample and have to say "Interesting" font. I haven't hooked my kindle up to my mac yet to check but is it topaz? Anyway, I'll wait until it hits Encore. I actually have received a few of the Encore books from Amazon Vine. But if I don't I'll buy this one when Amazon sets it up for Encore. I think it looks like a good book from the 1st few pages.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Congratulations!

(what's Amazon Encore?)


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Sorry, LauraB, I didn't design the cover, so I don't know what font he used. I can find out for you.

David, AmazonEncore is Amazon's publishing branch. Here's a link:

www.amazonencore.com


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

jrector said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Sorry, LauraB, I didn't design the cover, so I don't know what font he used. I can find out for you.
> 
> ...


So how do books get selected for this?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

jrector said:


> Sorry, LauraB, I didn't design the cover, so I don't know what font he used. I can find out for you.


I wasn't talking about the cover, I was meaning the font in the text of the book. It would be really hard for me to read in the font that is in the sample right now, which is why I'll wait. I know I'll pay more for it later. Most of the Encore books for Kindle I've purchased have been $6.99-8.99, but it'll be a lot easier to read when they get it formatted in the standard font. I wasn't really complaining, it is just that I've owned a kindle since end of 07 and I don't think I've come across one in that font before. It looks sort of like an old fashioned typewriter.


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

That's strange.  I just looked at my copy on my kindle and on my iphone kindle app and the font is Times New Roman.  I wonder why it would be different on your kindle?  

Sorry about that?


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

> So how do books get selected for this?


I honestly don't know what goes into the selection process. I believe they look at sales numbers and reviews. If a book stands out, they read it. If they love it, they make offer to publish it. There are probably more hoops to jump through than that, but this would be my guess.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

jrector said:


> That's strange. I just looked at my copy on my kindle and on my iphone kindle app and the font is Times New Roman. I wonder why it would be different on your kindle?
> 
> Sorry about that?


Well, being me, and reading how it is fine on your iphone app. I now suspect user error on my part. I went to Amazon and searched for the book instead of going through your link. Maybe I got the wrong book? I can run my kindle, but when it comes to techno stuff the error is, usually, mine! I already deleted the sample so now I'll try going through your link. It is possible I looked at another book altogether (knowing me as I do, I cannot rule out the possibility  )

*edited to add:
Sorry I've been so rude, I got caught up in trying to snag the book and forgot to say **Congrats**


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Congrats! That's exciting news!

Joel Arnold


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

Today is the official release day for The Grove, and I wanted to stop by and say thank you to everyone who bought the book when I released it as an indy over a year ago. Because so many people around here took a chance on a no-name author and picked up the book, The Grove popped up on Amazon's radar and now this new version is being published through AmazonEncore and is in stores all across the country today.

It's been a long road to see this one published, but the day is finally here.

If you haven't read it yet and would like to give it a try, here's a link.

 [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/The-Grove-ebook/dp/B003ODIZLG[/url]

Thanks again, everyone.
John


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi John, and congratulations on your book! I merged your new post with your existing thread . . . .and thought I'd take the opportunity to officially welcome you since we seem to have been remiss in that regard.  So. . . .Welcome!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks like it's doing really well so far. #537 as I type this. I'm not sure I like the newer cover better though. Think I like the old one more. Congrats on the success and hope it continues.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Good luck with it, John.


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Well deserved - congratulations - I hope it sells millions!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Rye said:


> Looks like it's doing really well so far. #537 as I type this. I'm not sure I like the newer cover better though. Think I like the old one more. Congrats on the success and hope it continues.


Agreed, I liked the old cover *MUCH* better! But still, congrats!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations! Love seeing one of our own KB'ers make it.


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

Really, you guys like the old black cover better than the creepy, burlap sunset one?  That surprises me.  I think the black one was cool, but I love the new one. 

Oh well...  

Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi John:

Good to see you on here. We haven't "met" I don't think in any of the threads but I wanted to say congratulations on The Grove. It looks like it is doing great.

Greg Smith


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't think the new one is "bad" by any means, but your old cover was fantastic! This one is probably going to garner more interest from the trendy lit crowd though. =)


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

congrats or should I say, encore.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations, John!  I wish you all the best!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

Hey Greg, good to meet you, too.  A friend of mine read Final Price and really enjoyed it.  Best of luck.

911jason - If the "trendy lit crowd" picks up The Grove because of the cover, they're in for a surprise.  ha ha...

Simon and karen - Thank you.  I forget how supportive people are around here.  This has been a wonderful reminder.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations and good luck. I love the cover. I hope you sell loads of books.

Helen


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

This is fantastic news, and gives me (and a lot of other people) heart. I hope it is the first of many bestsellers for you.


----------

